# Librax



## cowbells (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi,i hadn't posted for a while...along with IBS (just diagnosed!) I suffer from rheumatoid arthritis and it has been causing flares so bad! So, I haven't been online much....Anyway,my Dr. just put me on Librax, and I was wondering if any of you take this medication and if so when is the best time to take it...I read how it can make you real sleepy. Please tell me about your experience with it and how you take it......thanks so much!Delena


----------



## sco0187 (May 4, 2007)

Hey Delena, I took Librax for awhile for IBS and I really did not like it. It made me feel like a zombie because it always made me so tired. I had to take it with every meal so taking it in the morning after getting up was not a good thing because it made me just want to go to bed again, so it was hard to get up and go to school and work. It is supposed to work pretty fast and after talking with my G.I. doctor after being on it for two weeks, he decided it was not working for me and he thought maybe I had malobsorption, but that turned out to be false, but he never put me back on it. Maybe the medicine will work better for you, but it is really hard to deal with the drowsiness. Well good luck.Sean.


----------



## LeeMNAZ (Aug 8, 2007)

cowbells said:


> my Dr. just put me on Librax, and I was wondering if any of you take this medication and if so when is the best time to take it...I read how it can make you real sleepy. Please tell me about your experience with it and how you take it......thanks so much!Delena


Here's what a search says about Librax:What is Librax?Librax is comprised of two different forms of medication--chlordiazepoxide and clidinium. Chlordiazepoxide is in a class of drugs call benzodiazepines, which are often prescribed for anxiety and tension. Clidiniuman is an anticholinergic. It prevents spasms in the muscles of the gut and bladder by relaxing them, and reduces the production of stomach acid.How is Librax taken?Librax comes in the forms of capsule, tablet, and oral liquid. It is usually taken four times per day. For best results, Librax should be taken 30 minutes to 1 hour before eating a meal. Librax should not be taken at the same time as an antacid. Antacids can reduce the effectiveness of librax. Why is Librax prescribed?Librax may be prescribed for irritable bowel syndrome (IBS), stomach ulcers (infrequently), diverticulosis or an infection in the digestive tract.Who should not take Librax?Tell your doctor if you have ever had any of the following conditions: Asthma or chronic lung disease Any psychiatric disease Depression Enlargement of the prostate (BPH) Hiatal hernia or reflux disease High blood pressure (hypertension) Intestinal blockage Irregular heartbeat, or any type of heart disease Kidney disease Liver disease Myasthenia gravis Narrow-angle glaucoma Thyroid disease Toxic megacolon Ulcerative colitis Urinary retention or bladder neck obstructionWhat are the side effects?Librax can be psychologically and physically habit forming. Talk to your doctor if you have a history of alcohol or drug addiction. Do not take more librax than prescribed.Serious side effects of librax include mental changes such as confusion or hallucinations and difficulty in urination.Other side effects can include drowsiness, dizziness, constipation, nausea, blurred vision and dry mouth. See the librax side effects page for a complete list.I'm just guessing but I suspect that he gave you a *Rx* because it has constipation as a side effect. Have you read the posts about calcium?


----------



## 20749 (Apr 22, 2007)

I take Librax occasionally for pain, and it really helps. The trouble with it is that your body gets used to it so quickly that it stops working really fast if you take it often.The sleepy, loggy feeling goes away fairly quickly.When I'm in really bad pain, I drop two of those caps. I probably use them once every two weeks or so when I just can't stand it. It does help.I should probably stress that this is not the prescribed way to use them. It's just the way that works for me.Angie in Texas, US


----------



## crepe (Sep 2, 2007)

i tried this a couple of times back in the day. the main thing I didn't like was it completely dried out my mouth & throat beyond what I was used to with other anti-spasmodics. So i would suggest to do as they say and take it with a glass of H2o. I don't remember it working better than other anti-spases, either the same or not as well. But that was for me, everyone's different.


----------



## 18438 (Dec 14, 2006)

the problem with librax is that it is a benzo, which is addictive so be careful if you take it regularily. Also you want to note if you are on other meds, such as anti depressants etc. Dont take them at the same time, I am on paxil and seroquel and was told to take librax in the am (as I take the others at night) but to make sure that you dont take them together. If you are worried about the sleepiness, take it an hour or so before you have to do anything, after taking them regularily the sleepiness will wear off after a while. But once again, addictive.Were you prescribed it for pain and IBS, or anxiety etc? any of these things can effect when you should take them and if there could be a better drug for you.i havent tried the librax yet, ive been hesitant. Drink lots of water, it really helps the dry mouth ( I get it with seroquel..)


----------

